# unknown beached fourmasted barque



## fourmaster1250 (Jan 16, 2011)

A couple of days ago I bought a post card showing an unknown beached fourmasted barque. Does anyone know the name and probably place and date of the beaching?
Name and home port are visible but not to identify; the name consists of either 7 or 5 letters, home port could be Glasgow.
Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## Lewis (Mar 2, 2008)

Could it be MARIANA, GLASGOW? I'll admit it's a guess.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

No four-master was ever named Mariana though. Pole masts, double topgallants, whaleback, protective cover for the helmsman, one would believe her to be findable, but I have gotten nowhere.


----------



## fourmaster1250 (Jan 16, 2011)

Seems to be not easy. My data base doesn't content a fourmasted barque named "Mariana" als well. Anyway, thanks for the answers!


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Could it be the *Peter Iredale*


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

No, she didn't have the whaleback poop or that half round "wheelhouse." And the letters in the name of our ship do seem to be exactly seven... Trouble is I've been through every four master with seven letters in the name built since 1889, at least according to what I have got listed, and I can't make any of them fit.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I believe this is the ship you are looking for, the four-masted barque _Galena_ ashore near the south entrance to the Columbia River, 13th November, 1913.
http://cache3.asset-cache.net/gc/73...MWZcSprRfYb3E6o9WSeVerkaPism9spmp3ZhSWHNhow== #
As you can see, I found the picture in Getty Images. Earlier today, I was browsing Pacific Square Riggers by Jim Gibbs and found several images of the wreck and wondered if it might be the one you are looking for. I Google it and found this picture of _Galena_ that looks like it is the one! 
Bob


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Shipbuilder said:


> I believe this is the ship you are looking for, the four-masted barque _Galena_ ashore near the south entrance to the Columbia River, 13th November, 1913.
> http://cache3.asset-cache.net/gc/73...MWZcSprRfYb3E6o9WSeVerkaPism9spmp3ZhSWHNhow== #
> As you can see, I found the picture in Getty Images. Earlier today, I was browsing Pacific Square Riggers by Jim Gibbs and found several images of the wreck and wondered if it might be the one you are looking for. I Google it and found this picture of _Galena_ that looks like it is the one!
> Bob


I looked at that vessel yesterday, got me thinking that the photo that was presented was wrong way round. We sometimes got tricked on Sparkies Quiz like that.(Thumb) PS On looking again, I don't think it is the one, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Galena has no whaleback, etc.: 

http://www.oldoregonphotos.com/subj...d-bark-galena-stranded-near-seaside-1907.html

http://jimcoleseaside.info/galena-shipwreck-1906/


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

It is the Puritan of Glasgow, an 1889 product of John Reid & Co. On February 1, 1908 she grounded two miles east of Bellport, Long Island, after the tug Teaser who had her under tow from New York to Boston in ballast had cut the hawser. The New York Sun reported on February 2, 1908 that the revenue cutter Mohawk was supposed to pull her off the next morning. She was indeed to sail again (though not immediately, two weeks after the grounding she was reported still ashore) and not unlikely due to her grounding was to develop a leak that forced her crew to abandon her in 1911. On June 17 of that year she sprung a leak in storm and Captain F.W. Chapman and the crew had to abandon the ship at 24°S, 142°W, 800 miles from Tahiti on voyage from Newcastle, NSW, to San Francisco. The captain's boat reached Tahiti, another was saved by a passing steamer and the third was lost.


----------



## fourmaster1250 (Jan 16, 2011)

What can I say? Excellent! And thank you very much to stein! Nothing in my data base pointed to PURITAN.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Well done stein, thank you


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Wish I could say it was with the help of my nautical knowledge that I found her, but the fact is that the first letter did look like a P and the fourth like an I, and by moving a finger up and down Hans Jörg Furrer's list of four-masters I finally was forced to give consideration to the Puritan.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder.24th july 04:27.#7.re:unknown beached four masted barque.i tried your link,it said i was forbidden entry,just to let you know.regards ben27


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Ben, it was forbidden for me too, from the first time Shipbuilder presented the link. However the Galena is to be seen in two links in #9, and googling "galena on the beach," or something of that kind, will get you more pictures,


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

When I first posted the link, I tested it and it was OK. But now, I get "Forbidden" as well!
Bob


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Shipbuilder said:


> When I first posted the link, I tested it and it was OK. But now, I get "Forbidden" as well!
> Bob


Works OK for me, but then the sun shines upon the righteous!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day stein,sm 1st aug,2014.12:14.re:#15.thank you for your reply,looks like a few of us could not get the link to work.regards ben27


----------



## Qu1ckn1ck (Aug 1, 2014)

ben27 said:


> good day stein,sm 1st aug,2014.12:14.re:#15.thank you for your reply,looks like a few of us could not get the link to work.regards ben27


Seems to be working for me.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day stein,sm,1st aug.2014,#15.thank you stein.i went to #9.link worked as you said.great photo's,regards ben27


----------

